# Relocating to NL



## alie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi all,
Joining the ranks of those who are considering to move to NL. Had an interview for a position in Leiden and it went quite well. Both my husband and I are open to the idea of taking the plunge and living in Europe for 3-5 years. We think it would be a great cultural experience for us and kids. But that would only be the case if it makes sense financially to us. So here are some questions that I have for you guys as I could not find a specific answer here on the forum:
1. Schools. My kids are 2 and 6 and I was wondering if there any international schools /taught in English that are free. And if they are free does it mean they are of a lower standard/quality? I also remember someone saying here that if one qualifies for a 30% tax rebate then the schools cost less? How exactly does it work?
2. Housing. While the job is in Leiden, we will probably consider living either in The Hague or Amsterdam. I realize both are more expensive options (one less than the other) but I think there are more options for schools, with more things to do as a family and more convenient location wise - we will only have one car. What are the best areas to live that are close to schools taught in English (are they all international if taught in English?). Would also be great to live close to a park (am I asking too much now?
3. Tax withholdings. Anyone is aware of a tax comparison software/source that would allow me to figure out how much money I would have left after all the taxes and rebates?
4. Pension. How does that work if I m here for 5 years, is there vesting period that I m subject to and when do I have right to it?
Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

alie said:


> Hi all,
> Joining the ranks of those who are considering to move to NL. Had an interview for a position in Leiden and it went quite well. Both my husband and I are open to the idea of taking the plunge and living in Europe for 3-5 years. We think it would be a great cultural experience for us and kids. But that would only be the case if it makes sense financially to us. So here are some questions that I have for you guys as I could not find a specific answer here on the forum:
> 1. Schools. My kids are 2 and 6 and I was wondering if there any international schools /taught in English that are free. And if they are free does it mean they are of a lower standard/quality? I also remember someone saying here that if one qualifies for a 30% tax rebate then the schools cost less? How exactly does it work?
> 2. Housing. While the job is in Leiden, we will probably consider living either in The Hague or Amsterdam. I realize both are more expensive options (one less than the other) but I think there are more options for schools, with more things to do as a family and more convenient location wise - we will only have one car. What are the best areas to live that are close to schools taught in English (are they all international if taught in English?). Would also be great to live close to a park (am I asking too much now?
> ...


yes there are international Schools...... mostly in the Hague area
are they Free ??? NO infact they are damn Expensive

Local Schools do try to intergrate non dutch Speakers with various levels of Success

Hague and Amsterdam I would expect to be paying at least 1K a month for a smallish accomadation 
Lieden is a student area so I would expect rentals are hard to come by during the School season


30% rebate is called the 30% rule
this has changed in the last year
you now need to be earning 70K + (from what I recall) and its reviewd at the 5 year mark
you need to apply for it and there is always the possibilty you will be declined, so dont make a move where you have calculated this as part of your salary

I would out a car on the back burner till you get sorted as Owning a car comes with its own challanges
depending on where you live Car parks are really hard to come by

Public transport in NL is excellent so this might be a good alternative for you


its difficult to comment further as you have not given much personal information 
EG: potential Job
If you are happy to share the salary offer I can estimate what your monthly income will be after Tax

We have been here for 9 years (this was our 7th move) and its a nice place for children (depending on where you live) well organised and the people are usally not to bad to deal with
(as always there are exeptions)
be prepared for a culture shock if this is your first move 

pension .............as long as you have a work visa your employer will contribute to your pension...............you may want to check what will happen to it after you leave


hope this helps


----------



## alie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Marinos for an informative reply. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on how one might look at it), I got the word from the recruiter today who relayed to me that while I was a great candidate, the company decided to go with the candidate who was more motivated to make the move! Oh well. I hope its for the best! Will def try to visit Amsterdam hopefully soon and experience it at least as a tourist


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

alie said:


> Thanks Marinos for an informative reply. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on how one might look at it), I got the word from the recruiter today who relayed to me that while I was a great candidate, the company decided to go with the candidate who was more motivated to make the move! Oh well. I hope its for the best! Will def try to visit Amsterdam hopefully soon and experience it at least as a tourist



bummer 

Moving an entire family can be scary for sure

good luck for the future


----------



## alie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you! And keep sharing your wealth of knowledge with others! Good luck to you too!!


----------

